# My Ics Themed Droid Bionic Setup



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

This isn't an actual theme just wanted to share my setup and what not. If you love the ICS look and go for it thoroughly this is for you possibly. Forgive me I'm typing this using tapatalk lol.

First off...My ROM is Liberty 2.0 test build 5. Credit to kejar and everyone else involved in Liberty its the best so far IMO.

Im using the ICS theme created by TheMuffStuff and it looks great. Looks beautiful. Credit goes to him for this great theme and others involved.

I'm using GO launcher for my launcher. Awesome customization and tons of unique and cool features like the robust application drawer.

On top of GO launcher I'm using DCOMOBILE's ICS Pro All in One GO Theme. It looks fantastic with nice looking GO launcher framework modifications giving it a great ICS look. I will provide screenshots. I use this theme on GO launcher and GO dialer and it looks great. Excellent bundle for only $1.

I'm also using GO SMS for my messaging. And on top of that I'm using KXNT's GOSMSTHEME Ice Cream Minimal, giving it a great ICS appeal with an awesomely themed SMS pop-up.

I'm using Thumb Keyboard Pro that I grabbed for free app of the day at Amazon app store and I'm using the built in WP7 theme for a clean grey look. Made by BEANSOFT.

And lastly I'm using Google Music 4.0.9 for my music player and widgetlocker for the lockscreen with the new ics lock. This is about the extent of my attempt at getting a clean ICS look and feel and I'm very happy with the results.

Screenshots and market links in my next post. Thanks to all the developers of everything I'm using they made this possible.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

First up is my lockscreen:

http://i172.photobuc...130106483-1.png

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w39/scottpole/screenshot-1322129988144.png

Next are my homescreens:

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w39/scottpole/screenshot-1322129972707.png
http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w39/scottpole/screenshot-1322129595817-1.png
http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w39/scottpole/screenshot-1322129675719.png

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w39/scottpole/screenshot-1322129625524.png
http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w39/scottpole/screenshot-1322129645372.png

Dialer, SMS, etc:
http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w39/scottpole/screenshot-1322129760342.png
http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w39/scottpole/screenshot-1322129963612.png
http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w39/scottpole/screenshot-1322129787338.png
http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w39/scottpole/screenshot-1322130021267.png
http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w39/scottpole/screenshot-1322130036037.png

Market Links:
GO Launcher and GO Dialer theme $1: https://market.android.com/details?id=dcombl.ics.aio&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImRjb21ibC5pY3MuYWlvIl0.

GO SMS theme $1.99: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jb.gosms.theme.kxnt.icecream&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5qYi5nb3Ntcy50aGVtZS5reG50LmljZWNyZWFtIl0.

Thumb Keyboard $2.49: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.beansoft.keyboardplus&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5iZWFuc29mdC5rZXlib2FyZHBsdXMiXQ..

Widgetlocker $2.99: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.widgetlocker&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS50ZXNsYWNvaWxzdy53aWRnZXRsb2NrZXIiXQ..

ROM Toolbox for Liberty2.0 test build access $4.00: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jrummy.liberty.toolboxpro&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5qcnVtbXkubGliZXJ0eS50b29sYm94cHJvIl0.

TheMuffStuff's ICS theme: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7981-themeice-cream-sandwich-for-bionic-111311-liberty3test40-th3ory20/

Sent from Scott's laptop.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks awesome! but I see this getting moved to the general forum... I can taste ice cream!


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> Looks awesome! but I see this getting moved to the general forum... I can taste ice cream!


Yea I figured i should've dropped it into the general section but wasn't for sure. Sorry mods









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

If you want it to look like ics then I suggest downloading an ics go launcher theme instead of using the default dock/icons. There's ones on the market.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> If you want it to look like ics then I suggest downloading an ics go launcher theme instead of using the default dock/icons. There's ones on the market.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I am actually using an ICS theme as shown in the OP I just prefer the stock go launcher dock icons. Personal preference.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

